# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  TV Musikempfehlungen

## schiene

Wie jedes Jahr bringt 3sat am 31.12. den ganzen Tag über Konzerte.
06:00 Uhr gehts los mit Frank Zappa
Weiterhin gibts u.a.Konzerte mit
Santana,Spandau Ballet, Simon & Garfunkel,Rolling Stones,AC/DC,Peter Gabriel u.v.a.
Das komplette Programm findet ihr hier......
http://www.tvtoday.de/programm/?form...channelId=3SAT

----------


## schiene

*ARTE am 08.07.2012 um 22:05*

Elvis - '68 Comeback Special 

Reihe: Themenabend: Summer Of Rebels - Rebel Attitude 
 In den 50er Jahren war Elvis Presley der Anführer der Rock'n'Roll-Revolution in der Popmusik und -kultur. In den 60ern widmete er sich vor allem seiner Filmkarriere. 1968 feierte er nach über siebenjähriger Bühnenabstinenz sein Konzert-Comeback. In dieser für das Fernsehen aufgezeichneten Show singt Elvis in seinem legendären schwarzen Lederanzug allein auf der Bühne seine berühmtesten Hits und erscheint in Auftritten, die als Vorläufer der heutigen Unplugged-Sessions gelten. Zwischen zwei Songs scherzt er in vertrautem Ton mit seinen Musikerkollegen aus alten Tagen und erzählt Anekdoten. Mal sanft-verführerisch, mal wild-rock'n'rollig, allein oder seinem Fanpublikum nahe, zieht er seine Show ab. Musicalartig inszenierte Sequenzen zeigen ihn bei reinem Gospelgesang, als einsamen Salooncowboy und zusammen mit Gangstern in einem Chicagoer Club. All das in orientalisch anmutendem, glitzerndem 70er-Jahre-Ambiente. Elvis Presley singt viele der Titel, die ihn berühmt machten: "That's All Right", "Heartbreak Hotel", "One Night", "Blue Suede Shoes", "Are You Lonesome Tonight?" und "Love Me Tender". Außerdem interpretiert er Jimmy Reeds Song "Baby What Do You Want Me To Do" sowie unbekanntere Stücke wie "Tryin' To Get To You" und "When My Blue Moon Turns To Gold Again". Bild:  Archiv mp  
Elvis - '68 Comeback Special - Musik, USA 1968  Sonntag, 08.07.2012 

Beginn: 22:05 Uhr Ende: 23:20 Uhr Länge: 75 min. 

Darsteller: Elvis Presley (Elvis Presley), Buddy Arett (Buddy Arett), D.J. Fontana (D.J. Fontana), Alan Fortas (Alan Fortas), Susan Henning (Blonde Girl), Barbara Burgess (Girl with 'Big Boss Man'), Charlie Hodge (Charlie Hodge)  
Produktion: Teram Company / Binder/Howe Productions  
Regie: Steve Binder  
Autor: Chris Bearde, Allan Blye  
Presse: Steve Binder  
Kategorie: Spielfilm, Musik  
Land: USA 

*und anschliessend ab 23:20*

All Tomorrow's Parties 
Reihe: Themenabend: Summer Of Rebels - Rebel Attitude 
 In einer Ferienanlage an der Südküste Englands findet seit 1999 eines der außergewöhnlichsten Musikfestivals statt: Das "All Tomorrow's Parties" bietet eine einmalige Mischung aus Pauschalurlaubs-Flair und aktueller Popmusik jenseits des Mainstreams. Der gleichnamige Konzertfilm gibt in einer bunten Materialsammlung aus Handy-Videos und Super 8-Urlaubsfilmen bis hin zu professionellen Konzertaufnahmen einen mitreißenden Einblick in ein einzigartiges, vor kreativem Wahnsinn überbordendes musikalisches Paralleluniversum. Zusammengestellt hat die Aufnahmen, die unter anderem Auftritte von Musikern wie Sonic Youth, Gossip, Daniel Johnston, Portishead und den Yeah Yeah Yeahs zeigen und das bunte Treiben auf dem Festivalgelände in den Blick nehmen, der amerikanische Filmemacher Jonathan Caouette, bekannt vor allem durch seinen semiautobiografischen Dokumentarfilm "Tarnation" (2003) und als Darsteller aus John Cameron Mitchells Film "Shortbus" (2006). Durch die ungewöhnliche und neuartige Machart seines Films setzt Jonathan Caouette neue Maßstäbe im Genre Konzertfilm. Bild:  Archiv mp  
All Tomorrow's Parties - Dokumentarfilm, GB 2009  Sonntag, 08.07.2012 

Beginn: 23:20 Uhr Ende: 00:50 Uhr Länge: 90 min. 

Gast: Daniel Johnston, Iggy Pop, Patti Smith, The Gossip, Portishead, Sonic Youth, Yeah Yeah Yeahs, Belle and Sebastian, Battles  
Presse: Jonathan Caouette  
Kategorie: Themen, Musik-Konzert  
Land: GB

----------


## schiene

Am 31.12.2012 zeigt 3sat wie jedes Jahr den ganzen Tag Konzerte von verschiedenen Bands und Sängern/innen.
Diesmal dabei:
Queen mit einem Kozert aus dem Budapester Nepstadion wo ich 1986 live dabei war.
Weitere Konzerte von:Muddy Waters & The Rolling Stones: Live at the Checkerboard, The Doors: Live at the Bowl '68,Duran Duran: A Diamond in the Mind 
Phil Collins: Live at Montreux u.v.a.
Hier das Programm:
tvtv.de &ndash; Alles andere ist nur Fernsehen

----------


## schiene

*ARTE am 14.09.2013 um 21:55 Uhr*

*Kraftwerk – Pop Art*

"Popmusik ist Kunst! Um ihren innovativen Ideen und Obsessionen künstlerischen Ausdruck zu verleihen, wählte eine Gruppe junger Männer aus Düsseldorf vor mehr als vier Jahrzehnten weder die Malerei, noch die Fotografie. Stattdessen gründeten sie die Kultband Kraftwerk und sind seitdem ihrer Zeit stets einen Schritt voraus. Als selbstbestimmte und gebildete Youngsters des gehobenen deutschen Bürgertums suchten die Kraftwerk-Gründer in der kulturellen Leere der Nachkriegszeit nach einer neuen Identität und nutzten die kommerzielle Popmusik, um die Avantgarde der Vorkriegsjahre wiederzubeleben. Sie wurden zu elektronischen Pionieren und inspirierten mit ihrem weltweit neuartigen industriellen Sound zahlreiche große Künstler unserer Zeit. Auch die gesamte Synthie-Musik der 80er Jahre ist auf Kraftwerk zurückzuführen. In geradezu prophetischer Weise hatte die Band von Beginn an eine klare Vorstellung davon, wie die Musik der Zukunft klingen und die Welt im digitalen Zeitalter aussehen würde. Lange bevor es Mobiltelefone gab, verkündeten sie, dass uns sehr bald Computer mit der Welt verbinden, wir alles durch leuchtende Pixel wahrnehmen und wir uns von einer Geräuschkulisse aus maschinell erzeugten Klängen umgeben würden. Schon ihre frühen Songtexte entsprachen der heutigen Verknappung der Sprache auf eine SMS. Auf subversive Weise stellte Kraftwerk die Rockkultur auf den Kopf und lehnte sich gegen den vorherrschenden Personenkult auf. Provokativ, experimentell und radikal, aber auch kommerziell und clubtauglich – all das ist Kraftwerk. Die Dokumentation fügt diese außergewöhnlichen Facetten zu einem Ganzen zusammen. Erläutert wird dieses musikhistorische Phänomen von einer Vielzahl popkultureller Visionäre wie Paul Morley, Tate Modern-Kuratorin Catherine Wood, Kraftwerk-Fotograf Peter Boettcher, Graphikdesign-Guru Neville Brody, Mute Records-Gründer Daniel Miller, Avantgarde-Musiker Holger Czukay von Can und dem französischen Star-DJ und persönlichen Kraftwerk-Remixer Francois Kevorkian. Diese tiefgründigen Einblicke werden verwoben mit Bildmaterial aus der Bandgeschichte und filmisch hochwertig inszenierten Bildern zu Kraftwerks Themenwelt: Bewegung, Radsport, Reisen, Globalisierung, Kommunikation, Automatisierung und die harmonische Koexistenz von Mensch, Natur und Technologie. Und schließlich zeigt der Film exklusive Ausschnitte aus der spektakulären Konzertreihe "Der Katalog 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8" in der Londoner Tate Gallery of Modern Art. Diese sensationelle Serie hatte ihren Anfang im Museum of Modern Art in New York, war Anfang 2013 in der Kulturstiftung NRW in Kraftwerks Heimatstadt Düsseldorf und reist unter anderem weiter nach Tokio (Akasaka Blitz) und in das Opera House in Sydney. Vom Elektropop ins Reich der Modernen Kunst – Kraftwerk ist das Gesamtkunstwerk der Popmusik!
Kraftwerk – Pop Art – Dokumentation, F 2013 Samstag, 14.09.2013 
Beginn: 21:55 Uhr Ende: 22:55 Uhr Länge: 60 min. 

Regie: Hannes Rossacher 
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info, Dokumentation 
Land: F "
Quelle:
tvtv.de &ndash; Alles andere ist nur Fernsehen

----------


## schorschilia

Wow;  ::  danke für den Tip schiene; hätt ich glatt verpasst.war schon zu Jugendzeiten grosser Fan, habe von den guten Zeiten noch beinahe alles auf Vinyl  :Music: 
Kraftwerk waren dieses Jahr am Jazzfestival in Montreux...




> *Kraftwerk liessen ihr Konzert am Montreux Jazz Festival durch 3-D-Projektionen ergänzen. Die Elektro-Pioniere aus Düsseldorf zementierten dabei ihre zentrale Stellung in der Pop-Geschichte.* 
> 
> Lorenz König
> 
> 
> Kraftwerk am Montreux Jazz Festival: Es fand sich kaum noch Platz im Auditorium Stravinski, als die vier Musiker aus Düsseldorf am Mittwoch ihr Konzert mit dem Intro von «Die Roboter» lancierten. Und die Fans – alle mit weissen 3-D-Brillen ausgestattet – antworteten ihnen gleich mit stürmischem Beifall. Thematisch passend folgte dann «Metropolis», ebenfalls ein Titel von ihrem 1978 veröffentlichten Studioalbum «Die Mensch-Maschine». Fast regungslos standen Ralf Hütter, Fritz Hilpert, Henning Schmitz und Falk Grieffenhagen wie Professoren hinter ihren Pulten und ergänzten mechanische Beat-Strukturen mit warmen «Arpeggios» und spielerischen Effekten. Die Sounds verflüchtigten sich in der Weite der Nacht wie Vögel, die endlich freigelassen werden.
> 
> Die Zeitreise wurde fortgesetzt durch einen Besuch im Jahre 1981, in dem das Album «Computerwelt» erschien. Da erklangen «Computer Liebe», «Taschenrechner» sowie das Titelstück. Obwohl der Sänger Ralf Hütter, das letzte verbliebene Gründungsmitglied der Band, zu Beginn von «Computer Liebe» einen unkonzentrierten Eindruck machte und seinen Einsatz verpasste, schien dies die Fans nicht zu irritieren. Auf jedes Lied folgte pünktlich Applaus. Und jedes Mal, wenn die Musiker ihren Synthesizern jene Motive entlockten, die seit Jahrzehnten die Pop-Welt prägen, hievten die Fans die Musiker mit ihrem Beifall scheinbar noch höher hinauf in den Pop-Olymp.
> 
> ...


...hoffe das Fernsehen SRF hat das Konzert aufgezeichnet; und irgendmal.....

----------


## schorschilia

Samstag kommt *"Einer"* im TV, den hab ich während meiner Stifti kennen gelernt...

21. September 2013 * 20:15 - 0.10 !* - VOX

Ich mach' mein Ding

*40 Jahre Udo Lindenberg*

Er ist der Begründer der deutschen Rockmusik, spielte das Schlagzeug in der Titelmusik des"Tatort", war Zeit seines Lebens politisch engagiert, ist Mastermind des Musicals"Hinterm Horizont", Maler und Erfinder der Likörelle: Udo Lindenberg. Seit seinem großen Durchbruch mit dem "Panikorchester" und dem Album 'Alles klar auf der Andrea Doria' im Jahr 1973 ist der heute 67-Jährige aus dem deutschen Musikgeschäft nicht mehr wegzudenken. Anlässlich dieses 40-jährigen Jubiläums zeigt VOX am 21. September um 20:15 Uhr das Doku-Event 'Ich mach mein Ding! 40 Jahre Udo Lindenberg'. Die vierstündige Dokumentation gibt die Karriere des Panik-Rockers wieder - mit allen Höhen und Tiefen. In einem exklusiven Interview wirft Udo Lindenberg hier selbst einen Blick auf sein bewegtes Leben: Er berichtet über seine Kindheit in Gronau, seinen Wunsch Radrennprofi zu werden und seine Vorliebe für grüne Socken sowie über seine Beziehung zu 'Lady Whisky' und zu seinen 'Komplizinnen'. Die XXL-Dokumentation zeigt außerdem die Anfänge seiner musikalischen Karriere, den großen Durchbruch, seine intensiven Bemühungen im Ost-West-Konflikt, seinen tiefen Fall und sein großes Comeback 2008. Zusammen mit zahlreichen Interviews, exklusiven Fotos aus seinen privaten Fotoalben und selten gesehenen Super 8-Filmaufnahmen entsteht so eine Dokumentation, die nicht nur den Werdegang des 67-Jährigen wiedergibt, sondern auch dem Menschen Udo Lindenberg so nahe kommt wie nie zuvor. In der Dokumentation äußern sich neben Udo Lindenberg auch zahlreiche Familienmitglieder, Musikerkollegen und Freunde: Mehr über seine Familie und den Menschen Udo Lindenberg verraten seine Schwestern Inge und Erika sowie sein Schulfreund Clemens. Auch ein Interview mit dem bereits verstorbenen Erich Lindenberg, in dem dieser exklusiv über seinen kleinen Bruder berichtete, ist Teil der Dokumentation. An Udo Lindenbergs musikalischen Durchbruch und das Zusammenleben in der 'Villa Kunterbunt' erinnert sich Musiker Marius Müller-Westernhagen. Von den Anfängen des 'Panik-Orchesters' und der jahrelangen Zusammenarbeit berichten Gründungsmitglied und Bassgitarrist Steffi Stephan sowie weitere Band-Mitglieder. Zu Wort kommen in der Dokumentation außerdem Musikerkollegen wie 'Extrabreit'-Sänger Kai Havaii, Till Brönner sowie Produzentin Annette Humpe und ihre Schwester Inga. Was den Panik-Rocker auch für junge Künstler bis heute so faszinierend macht, wissen Musiker wie Jan Delay, Clueso, Silbermond und Max Herre. Diese jungen Künstler waren Hals über Kopf dabei, als Udo Lindenberg sie einlud, ihn bei seinen Projekten 'Stark wie Zwei' und 'MTV Unplugged - Live aus dem Hotel Atlantic' zu unterstützen. Zwei Alben, die den Künstler Lindenberg zum stärksten Comeback seit Lazarus verhalfen: Allein das Unplugged-Projekt lag acht Wochen auf Nr. 1, zehn weitere Wochen auf Nr. 2, 30 Wochen in den Top Ten - und ist jetzt, zwei Jahre später, immer noch in den Top 100 der Albumcharts. Darüber hinaus platzierte sich auch noch das Live Konzert der letzten Udo Tour 'Ich mach mein Ding' ebenfalls in den Top 100. Mehr über den Menschen Udo Lindenberg verraten außerdem Freunde wie Cosma Shiva Hagen, Olivia Jones, BILD-Chefredakteur Kai Diekmann, Malerfürst Markus Lüpertz, Bodyguard Eddy Kante und Stylistin Niko Kazal. Über ihr Leben mit dem Panik-Rocker spricht außerdem seine aktuelle 'Komplizin', Fotografin Tine Acke.

_ich setze schon mal ein_  ::  +  ::  ...alles klar...

----------


## Enrico

Auf alle fälle Pflicht.

----------


## Enrico

Vorgeschmack gab's bis eben auf einsplus  ::

----------


## schorschilia

*Joe Bonamassa: Live from London and New York*

8.10.2013 -3 sat 4.50 - 6.20

----------


## schiene

*Arte am 09.04.2014 um 02:45 Uhr - David Bowie, der Weg zur Legende*

Anhand von Archivaufnahmen und nie gezeigten Filmausschnitten lassen David Bowie und seine engsten Begleiter die fünf wichtigsten Momente in der Karriere des Ausnahmekünstlers lebendig werden: seinen Durchbruch 1971 und die Veröffentlichung der legendären Alben "Young Americans" (1975), "Low" und "Heroes" (beide 1977), "Scary Monsters" (1980) sowie "Let's Dance" im Jahr 1983. Bowie, der nie Rockstar werden wollte, gilt als Erfinder der modernen Popmusik. Im Laufe seiner 40-jährigen Karriere und 25 Platten hat der Musiker nie aufgehört, aktuelle Trends aufzugreifen und sich genreübergreifend immer wieder neu zu erfinden. Ende der 60er Jahre war er einer der Mitbegründer des Glam Rock, seinen Durchbruch feierte er als exzentrischer Außerirdischer Ziggy Stardust, weitere Bühnenpersönlichkeiten folgten – jede mit eigener Maske und eigenem Konzeptalbum. In seiner Berliner Zeit wandte er sich – von deutschem Krautrock beeinflusst – dem aufkommenden Elektro und New Wave zu. Kommerziell und weltweit erfolgreich wurde er in den 80er Jahren mit den Alben "Scary Monsters" und "Let's Dance". Auch im folgenden Jahrzehnt zeigte er sich gewohnt kreativ und ehrgeizig. Seine Alben aus den 90er Jahren sind wie ein Spiegel seines gesamten Schaffens. Nach seiner zehn Jahre andauernden Pause zieht er in seinem letzten Album "The Next Day" Bilanz. Ein Blick zurück zu jenen fünf Momenten in der Geschichte, die den vielgestaltigen innovativen Künstler zur Legende werden ließen. Zu Wort kommen unter anderem Weggefährten wie Mick Ronson, Brian Eno, Tony Visconti, Nile Rodgers. ARTE zeigt die Sendung anlässlich der David Bowie-Ausstellung im Berliner Martin-Gropius-Bau (20. Mai bis 10. August 2014), der die große Londoner Werkschau nach Berlin holt.

David Bowie, der Weg zur Legende – Dokumentation, GB 2013 Mittwoch, 09.04.2014 
Beginn: 02:45 Uhr Ende: 03:45 Uhr Länge: 60 min. 

Regie: Francis Whately 
Originaltitel: David Bowie: Five Years 
Kategorie: Nachrichten/Info, Dokumentation 
Land: GB

----------


## schiene

Am 31.12.2014 gibt's wieder auf 3sat Konzerte nonstop.
Unter anderem dabei:
Queen,Deep Purple,Genesis,Rolling Stones,Phil Collins,Dire Straits ,Depeche Mode,ZZ Top u.v.a.
Hier der Link zum kompletten Programm:
http://www.tvtv.de/senderlistings_ch...p?channel=3SAT

----------


## schiene

Am 31.12. bringt 3sat jedes Jahr teilweise sehnswerte Konzerte.
Beginn der Sendung ist schon morgens gegen 06 Uhr und geht fast 24 Stunden.
Dieses Jahr sind unter anderem dabei:
-Joe Bonamassa
-B.B. King
-Tina Turner
-Rolling Stones
-Dire Straits
-Eric Clapton
- Jeff Lynne's ELO 
-Aerosmith 
-Lenny Kravitz 
-Who 
und viele andere
Das komplette Programm könnt ihr euch z.b.hier anschauen:
http://www.tvtv.de/senderlistings.php?sgrp=b217

----------


## schiene

*Tele5 am 25.12.2015 um 00:25 Uhr - Eisbrecher "Schock"* 
Live Konzert mit der Band Eisbrecher aus dem Münchner Circus Krone

Eisbrecher "Schock" Live – Konzert, D 2015 
Freitag, 25.12.2015 
Beginn: 00:25 Uhr Ende: 02:30 Uhr Länge: 125 min. 
 Originaltitel: 
Eisbrecher "Schock" Live 
Kategorie: 
Musik, Konzert 
Land: D 
Wer Eisbrecher nicht kennt hier ein Titel

----------

